# 5 HP Briggs and Stratton on the water videos



## pbw (May 19, 2008)

I've got four videos, two have been processed by you tube waiting on the others. (i'll post the others later)

Had a couple hours free time and took the boat to Taylorsville.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5rifClQVZw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=shZ_Rd97ZPU


----------



## Waterwings (May 19, 2008)

Cool ! 8) . That 5hp moves the boat pretty good!


----------



## Zum (May 19, 2008)

nice still picture...looks good


----------



## Jim (May 19, 2008)

Nice videos! Boat moves with it!


Now go back and watch both at once :LOL2:


----------



## Nickk (May 19, 2008)

nice!


----------



## alumacraftjoe (May 19, 2008)

Very Nice! I picked up a B&S for a steal about a month ago.


----------



## firefighterfree (May 21, 2008)

That is very nice pbw great job on the setup. Im about to finish up with mine take a look at some of my recent pics on jon boat convers.


----------



## evattman (May 22, 2008)

Wow, it does push it good. Thanks for posting this. I have been thinking about getting that outboard.


----------



## russo (Jun 10, 2008)

yeah ive been thinking about snagging on of these as well
seems like its a bit loud but the price is right!


----------



## heavy-chevy (Jun 16, 2008)

that thing moves damn good for a 5hp.


----------

